# Hattori KD



## MikeZ (May 7, 2011)

So I have been scouring the web every once and a while hoping to find a KD gyuto on sale.. Today I said why dont I sort my search for "hattori kd" by date... Well I was shocked the first few links on google were all sites with malware trying to infect my computer... anyway on a unrelated note this lady on the cooking show I am watching is teaching about how she is caramelizing some meat and all I can think is how horrible it is she is mis-educating people by not discussing the maillard reaction.. Anybody have a Hattori KD gyuto they wanna sell?


----------



## Salty dog (May 7, 2011)

don't you have one?


----------



## MikeZ (May 7, 2011)

I have a santoku sir... you off this sat night?


... I would say that and my new carter are the best knives I have by far.. Except the konosuke for the sweet potatoes


----------



## stevenStefano (May 7, 2011)

Kin Knives in the UK sells a 210 gyuto, haven't really seen anywhere else. This vendor is a total ripoff though


----------



## MikeZ (May 7, 2011)

and the mystery is gone.. and the price is insane. the mystery of all the spyware pages still remains


----------



## Dave Martell (May 7, 2011)

Have you tried Rakuten? I've seen them listed there before.


----------



## rockbox (May 7, 2011)

Isn't RRLOVER selling his customized one.


----------



## heirkb (May 7, 2011)

That's what it says in his "Fire Sale" thread in the sales forum.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 7, 2011)

It's also sold.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 7, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Have you tried Rakuten? I've seen them listed there before.




Don't bother, I just searched and they have nothing.


----------



## RRLOVER (May 8, 2011)

rockbox said:


> Isn't RRLOVER selling his customized one.


 
It was the first to go:bashhead:


----------



## MikeZ (May 8, 2011)

did I miss something? I did not see that in the fire sale... I would like to see a pic of it even heh, how much it go for?


----------



## NO ChoP! (May 8, 2011)

How long is the wait for one from places like EE?


----------



## iceman01 (May 8, 2011)

http://www.dick.biz used to sell them but they sold out their stock and can't get new ones. However, the chief sharpener told me that they have another line to replace them. In his opinion these knives are on eye level with the KD but way cheaper, Katsuhiro Hocho.


----------



## MikeZ (May 8, 2011)

EE cannot get it


----------



## Mattias504 (May 8, 2011)

Pretty much unattainable for a new one from what I understand. Hasn't it been for a while now?


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 8, 2011)

Im really unsure about the KD. I rather have DT than a KD, and to be honest is the KD made by Hattori himself or is it not?
To many roomers about this knife that I want it. Id rather have a custom one of a kind than a massprodused knife like the KD.


----------



## Rottman (May 8, 2011)

Massproduced might be a little odd term for the KD.... And what makes you believe it is not made by Hattori?


----------



## Salty dog (May 8, 2011)

I've owned two. Very nice knives but just a little too "prissy" for a commercial kitchen.


----------



## rockbox (May 8, 2011)

Something about a micarta handle on a 1K knife that just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Salty dog (May 8, 2011)

So you're a sizzle guy?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 8, 2011)

iceman01 said:


> http://www.dick.biz used to sell them but they sold out their stock and can't get new ones. However, the chief sharpener told me that they have another line to replace them. In his opinion these knives are on eye level with the KD but way cheaper, Katsuhiro Hocho.


 
Looks just like the Tanaka ironwood:







Katsuhiro Hocho


----------



## rockbox (May 8, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> So you're a sizzle guy?



Not really. I just have something against plastic on an expensive knife. Its the same reason why I never understood the corian handles on Nenox's.


----------



## Rottman (May 8, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Looks just like the Tanaka ironwood:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pretty sure is. A while back they also gave Tanaka as the brand. I think they started giving their own names to protect their suppliers. Weird...


----------



## RRLOVER (May 8, 2011)

SilverHaze420 said:


> did I miss something? I did not see that in the fire sale... I would like to see a pic of it even heh, how much it go for?


 





Here you go,one modified KD.As for the price....I gave it away.It is one sweeta$$ knife.


----------



## MikeZ (May 8, 2011)

You gave it away??? OMG, I would give up chocolate and weed for a year for that knife look how pretty it looks! I even like the shape.. omg its so georgious. Why would you give it away?? I wanted a new handle on my KD.. I was not looking for it new even just used I know there are some floating around out there.. I have a DT and can tell you I like the hattori a LOT better.. but the DT is very pretty and has its use


----------



## rockbox (May 8, 2011)

SilverHaze420 said:


> I have a DT and can tell you I like the hattori a LOT better.. but the DT is very pretty and has its use


 
Now you got me curious. What do you like more about the KD, and what type of DT do you have?


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 8, 2011)

Rottman said:


> Massproduced might be a little odd term for the KD.... And what makes you believe it is not made by Hattori?



Well when you make 100 + knives and call it KD the are often massproduced. For the KD line Im unsure that Ichiro Hattori made them himself. I know that the FH serie is NOT made by him. But again its all roomers. I believe Ichiro Hattori is a businessman and made a name for him self, and doing so you find out a lot of others can make a hell of a lot knives for you to brand. Bill Burke makes 50 knives a year, each special and unique. So paying 1500 USD for a KD, when you can get a unique knife from a bladesmith live Devin... Well Im sure what I choose.


----------



## FryBoy (May 8, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Im really unsure about the KD. I rather have DT than a KD, and to be honest is the KD made by Hattori himself or is it not?
> To many roomers about this knife that I want it. Id rather have a custom one of a kind than a massprodused knife like the KD.


 It's well known that the HD knives with the Hattori Kanji are made by Ryusen; the same knives are available under other labels as well (e.g., CKTG sells them with the Maruyoshi name). However, it is my understanding that the Hattori KD knives are actually made by Hattori. If you want to verify that, I suggest that you ask Koki from JCK.


----------



## RRLOVER (May 8, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Well when you make 100 + knives and call it KD the are often massproduced. For the KD line Im unsure that Ichiro Hattori made them himself. I know that the FH serie is NOT made by him. But again its all roomers. I believe Ichiro Hattori is a businessman and made a name for him self, and doing so you find out a lot of others can make a hell of a lot knives for you to brand. Bill Burke makes 50 knives a year, each special and unique. So paying 1500 USD for a KD, when you can get a unique knife from a bladesmith live Devin... Well Im sure what I choose.


 
I don't see it being mass produced,I have been on two lists for over three years now.If eto did not post that korin had two at there NY store I would never had one.BTW how can you compare a 52100 blade to a cowry X blade,that's apples an oranges.If you owned a KD you can be a hater all you want,until then Stop Hating.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 8, 2011)

I used to be one to dismiss the KD effect but after having handled so many I now think that they're a special knife for sure. Very well made, easy to sharpen, and reportedly incredible edge retention, all with great looks. I have no idea who makes the knives although they give me the impression of being built with care on a small scale.


----------



## Shimmer (May 8, 2011)

SilverHaze420 said:


> So I have been scouring the web every once and a while hoping to find a KD gyuto on sale.. Today I said why dont I sort my search for "hattori kd" by date... Well I was shocked the first few links on google were all sites with malware trying to infect my computer... anyway on a unrelated note this lady on the cooking show I am watching is teaching about how she is caramelizing some meat and all I can think is how horrible it is she is mis-educating people by not discussing the maillard reaction.. Anybody have a Hattori KD gyuto they wanna sell?


 

Hattori will no longer be making knives as he is quite ill.


----------



## EdipisReks (May 8, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> I know that the FH serie is NOT made by him.


 
are you sure you aren't thinking about the HD? it's my understanding that the FH series is made by him, or at least by his workshop.


----------



## Rottman (May 8, 2011)

Maybe OD meant not entirely made by him.


----------



## heirkb (May 8, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> I don't see it being mass produced,I have been on two lists for over three years now.If eto did not post that korin had two at there NY store I would never had one.BTW how can you compare a 52100 blade to a cowry X blade,that's apples an oranges.If you owned a KD you can be a hater all you want,until then Stop Hating.


 
It says on JCK that the KD were all made by Hattori himself in his workshop. I don't know if there's any other info out there that agrees with or contradicts that.


----------



## Tristan (May 8, 2011)

My only feedback about the KD is that I went searching for one in Tokyo in Kappabachi this year (Jan), and the knife suppliers there don't carry Hattori. One large shop had KDs on special order (time to confirmed delivery is 6 weeks from date of order), but the prices are very very high - on par with some of the US websites that list it.

The honest feedback from the store owners is that they don't stock hattori as they are not professional kitchen knife makers. More like a generic brand and not used much in Japan. They know there is a strong foreign demand and they also know that the US is where most Hattori products seem to end up.

I went away from that feeling a bit sad, as a KD was near the top of my must have list... but to think that it is not well regarded in Japan, and that the pros there feel it isn't worth the hype and is overpriced, and that none of the pros are actually using it... made me not want to purchase one. Still feeling mixed about it.

Just my sharing.


----------



## rockbox (May 8, 2011)

Tristan said:


> My only feedback about the KD is that I went searching for one in Tokyo in Kappabachi this year (Jan), and the knife suppliers there don't carry Hattori. One large shop had KDs on special order (time to confirmed delivery is 6 weeks from date of order), but the prices are very very high - on par with some of the US websites that list it.
> 
> The honest feedback from the store owners is that they don't stock hattori as they are not professional kitchen knife makers. More like a generic brand and not used much in Japan. They know there is a strong foreign demand and they also know that the US is where most Hattori products seem to end up.
> 
> ...



Considering Hattori only makes western knives, that makes sense that pros don't use them much in Japan. Hattori is really known for their hunting knives. I imagine the reason why KD are are so hard to find is because Hattori makes a lot more money making other types of knives. You can ask all the knife makers here, the money is in outdoor knives and folders.


----------



## rockbox (May 8, 2011)

To add to my previous post, here is a quote from Koki's other knife website, japaneseknifewholesale.com.



> Ichiro Hattori, 63 years old craftsman, was involved with knife making at the age of 18 when he joined his father's knife company "Masahiro". In 1971, he has opened his own workshop and started producing high quality Hunting knives for export with buyers brands including Kershaw, Browning, Beretta, Tekna etc.
> 
> His fine works have been quickly recognized in the U.S. market as the custom quality knives with the detailed hand works. This reputation came from his nature to seek the finest workmanship without any compromises. In 1993, he has entered into a domestic market with his own name and line, and instantly captured Japanese knife users as the finest Hunting knives ever offered in Japan.



http://www.japaneseknifewholesale.com/Hattori.html


----------



## rockbox (May 8, 2011)

Shimmer said:


> Hattori will no longer be making knives as he is quite ill.



He doesn't look too ill from this picture dated March of this year. 









> Master, Ichiro Hattori has received Japan Ministry of Health Awards for "Contemporary Master Craftsman" as the "Outstanding Technicians in Knife-Making" in Tokyo on November 10th, 2010.
> 
> We had a cerebration party in Seki on March 3rd with 70 attendances from Seki Knife Industry. Mr. Hattori and his wife is making a thanks speech at the party (photo)


----------



## Jameson (May 8, 2011)

Is that a john phillips suit on master ichiro? 

I would also bet the farm those are horn buttons adorning it...


----------



## Tristan (May 8, 2011)

He might have just stiched on a few ferrules that he happened to have lying around in place of the buttons


----------



## Customfan (May 9, 2011)

Good one! :happy3:

H KD has been on my list for a while but with all of the hype and availability issues, its hard to keep up... I've found some of the comments on this thread quite interesting!


----------



## FryBoy (May 9, 2011)

I think this is the source of the rumor that Mr. Hattori is on death's door:

http://www.thebestthings.com/knives/hattori_kd30.htm


----------



## goodchef1 (May 9, 2011)

Reliable source said that Hattori has lung cancer. Don't know how far off but was told about 6mos ago


----------



## mikemac (May 9, 2011)

FryBoy said:


> I think this is the source of the rumor that Mr. Hattori is on death's door:
> 
> http://www.thebestthings.com/knives/hattori_kd30.htm


 
And I think thats at least 3 years old....


----------

